# North Denver OTA Question



## milehighuser (Nov 27, 2004)

Please forgive a brand new subscriber if I am asking a question that has been here before. I live in the Erie, Colorado (25 mi north of Denver) area and I am just about to replace my 6000u with a 921. Can anyone tell me what to expect in terms of Denver's off-air HD at this point? I understand it's pathetic low-power for now, so I am wondering if there is any point to putting up an OTA antenna at this time. Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

First, check the Denver OTA thread at AVSForums in their Local OTA forum. That thread contains more information than you'll ever want to know about our local situation. Bottom line is that you may be able to receive the low power stations from downtown if you're not blocked by a ridge. 4, 6 and 9 are broadcast from the top of Republic plaza. 7 is broadcast from the top of their building at 6th and Speer, so you have no chance at all of getting them OTA. 2 and 31 are broadcast from Lookout, so you'll have no trouble getting them at all. 12 is broadcast from Squaw Mountain, so you'll probably have no problem with that one as well.

Bottom line - the bigger then antenna you can put up outside on your roof, the better chance you'll have. Good luck, and check out the thread at AVS. We've been fighting this ourselves for several years now.


----------



## milehighuser (Nov 27, 2004)

Mark,

Thanks very much for the advice. I'll check it out.


----------

